# Broken .410 single shot



## berlin (Jul 23, 2008)

MY dads single shot .410 shotgun won't eject out the spent hulls when we open it up so we have to pry them out with a screw driver.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Make and model of shot gun goes a long way in helping figure out what is wrong.
Best bet though is to take it to a shop and have it repaired correctly.

 Al


----------

